# Baron and Churchill



## Jgrden (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you change the nib by pulling it off the feeder inside the housing or is it necessary to buy the whole nib, feeder and housing???


----------



## chrisk (Aug 24, 2012)

John,
Don't know for the Baron but the nib's Churchill is removable and interchangeable.
The peculiarity of the Churchill/El grande is that their section IS their housing. That is, feeder and nib are just pulling out the section/housing.


----------



## anthonyd (Aug 24, 2012)

John,

The nib and feed pull out on the baron but the housing unscrews.

Tony


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 25, 2012)

anthonyd said:


> John,
> 
> The nib and feed pull out on the baron but the housing unscrews.
> 
> Tony



Okay, from what you say, I will try again. The last time I was afraid to break the feed fins. I need to be able to offer different nibs on the baron without buying the whole housing. 

Thank you, 

John


----------

